# 830 3 point not lifting level



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

My 830 with eagle hitch I have my 6ft king cutter finish mower on it and no matter how much I tighten the top link it will only pick up the front of the mower and the back is still on the ground


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like your top link is too long. A shorter link will cost you about 25 bucks.
How is the top link mount on the mower positioned? Could you drill a couple holes and remount so that the a-frame tips back a bit?
My Bush Hog uses a chain in stead of rigid bars. Adjusting it only requites shortening the chain.


----------



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the top link turned out a lot then I took and tighten it until it starts to pick up the back of the mower then I lift the 3 point and it stills does not lift the back just the front of the mower any ideas


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

none at all. Can you post a photo from the side?

Looking at on-line photos of the Case Eagle hitch, it looks like the geometry is different from a standard 3 point. In order for an implement to be hooked up so that the rear lifts, the top link attachment point on the tractor should be higher than on the implement.

You may have to fabricate a new a-frame with a lower top link attachment point.

Come on! Someone out there must have an old Case.


----------



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

The tractor side of the top link is way higher than the mower I will have to take a pic


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

A side view with the mower hooked up should help.


----------



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok I will put pics on here but it won't be untill sat


----------

